# Guhong Unboxing & Review HD



## ottothedog (Jul 12, 2010)

[youtubeHD]IH1zsaPWMvs[/youtubeHD]
[youtubeHD]pe387-E6iqg[/youtubeHD]

feel free to ask me questions about it!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 12, 2010)

what core did you use


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 12, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> what core did you use



type c


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2010)

why is this 12 minutes long? There isn't that much to say about a cube.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> why is this 12 minutes long? There isn't that much to say about a cube.



cause your video was too short


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 12, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > why is this 12 minutes long? There isn't that much to say about a cube.
> ...



dan your videos do go pretty fast, but this video was a bit long/drawn out, no offense to the OP.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 12, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


just wanted to try and make sure i covered everything


----------



## Feryll (Jul 12, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > ottothedog said:
> ...



But really, I'd rather watch a 1 or 2 minute review rather than a 10 min+ one, but I guess one really comprehensive video on youtube is good for a potential buyer.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 12, 2010)

Feryll said:


> But really, I'd rather watch a 1 or 2 minute review rather than a 10 min+ one, but I guess one really comprehensive video on youtube is good for a potential buyer.



well i usualy like to know as much about something as i can before i buy it but i guess that for some people masterofthebass's video was okay, as you said, just personal prefrence (and theres alot to say about this cube)


----------



## boxit (Jul 12, 2010)

why you change the core to type c? can you make summary about the video? the size of the video is too big for me. Thx


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 12, 2010)

I also useda type C core. The GuHong one was messed up.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

boxit said:


> why you change the core to type c? can you make summary about the video? the size of the video is too big for me. Thx



i changed it to type c core cause the original had one side where the hole was too small (all guhongs from cameron come like this)

kind of hard to do a short review on this cube, it has a unique creamy feeling like an f2 and is fast like an av (not as fast) a bit heavier than av but lighter than f2, cuts corners at 45 degrees, reverse corner cut at 3/4 of center piece there is alot to cover so i would advice you watch the vid, besides, its a lot faster than just ordering the cube, overall i recommend you at least try it, it is a cube not to just be looked over, once broken in becomes quite nice, i have a friend who uses an f2 as his main and i use an av as my main and we somehow both agree that my guhong is good enough to be our new main (just might become mine very soon, starting to get used to the feel) whoops, once agian i try to make a short review and it ends up becoming very long 

any other questions?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 13, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> the original had one side where the hole was too small (all guhongs from cameron come like this)



Oh, good. Mine's not retarded. Although I got mine from Cube Depot.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

Ive ordered one from lightake and will tell if my core has the same problem.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Ive ordered one from lightake and will tell if my core has the same problem.



would love to know if they do have messed up cores cause i am thinking about getting a black one from there


----------



## Rorix (Jul 13, 2010)

My one from lightake did have that problem, but I managed to get it in fine.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 13, 2010)

Great review. I planned on getting this cube, so I'll let you know if my core is messed up too.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

I forced in my screw into the hole. I was twisting and pushing it in as hard as I can until it went in with ease. Then I just screwed it in normally.


----------



## Chrish (Jul 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Ive ordered one from lightake and will tell if my core has the same problem.



Got mine from lightake, and it had the same problem. I was able to get the screw in after some time though.


----------



## boxit (Jul 13, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> boxit said:
> 
> 
> > why you change the core to type c? can you make summary about the video? the size of the video is too big for me. Thx
> ...


Thx for the info but i heard guhong is unstable and frequently over turn. is that true?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

boxit said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > boxit said:
> ...



1)Turn more accurate.
2)That's why reverse corner cutting is there.


----------



## camcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

hello, I did not ever see your message or I must have passed over it. I am sorry and I usually would have been able to fulfill your needs.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 14, 2010)

camcuber said:


> hello, I did not ever see your message or I must have passed over it. I am sorry and I usually would have been able to fulfill your needs.



its okay, i like this one enough that i am buying a black one anyway so it doesn't matter


----------



## Thompson (Jul 14, 2010)

how do you know every cube from cameron is like that?


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

Thompson said:


> how do you know every cube from cameron is like that?



It seems to be that every Gu Hong core is like that. I'm probably going to force my screw in like some of the other people here, I want to use the core that came with it.


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 14, 2010)

WastedMeerkat said:


> Thompson said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know every cube from cameron is like that?
> ...



same thing happened to me. rather than forcing it in use an exacto blade and open up the hole a bit so the screw fits. thats what i did and it works prefectly


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 14, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> same thing happened to me. rather than forcing it in use an exacto blade and open up the hole a bit so the screw fits. thats what i did and it works prefectly



i tried that but it didn't work, guess that i didn't make the hole big enough


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

The DaYan II has a core problem too. It seems that to my friends, it's always one side of the cube loosens up/one side of the core strips.


----------

